

Twitter buys Summize -- or not? - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/twitter-buys-twitter-search-engine-summize-or-not-

======
markbao
I guess making their own search system would be too hard, so they acquired
another company's.

Logic FTW!

